# QUICK HELP NEEDED - Restaurants near Massanutten Resort, VA



## krmlaw (Apr 7, 2009)

We are leaving Friday for Massanutten. Need restaurant recommendations for the area. ESPECIALLY for Easter Sunday Brunch/Lunch. 

Thanks!


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 8, 2009)

*I can't recommend any specifically, but there are a couple restaurants at Massanutten*

Elkton is nearby, but I'm not sure there are any restaurants there.  It is pretty rural.  I know there are fast food places there.  Whenever we've eaten out, we've driven into Harrisonburg.  I know there are many restaurants in that area, but we have only eaten at the chain restaurants.  We almost always cook all our meals in the condo when we are there.  Many TUGGERS have vacationed at Massanutten and a couple live in the area, so you should get some feedback before you leave.  Enjoy the Mountainside Villas and Massanutten, and have a Happy Easter!


----------



## laura1957 (Apr 8, 2009)

As many times as I have been to Massanutten I should be able to answer this - but we usually go into Harrisonburg and eat at Red Lobster or Outback!!


Fareways at Massanutten is hit or miss with us - we have never really hated or loved our meals there.  Woodstone Pizza we always have good luck for - but that is not what I would choose for Easter dinner 

Harrisonburg has just about every chain restaurant you could imagine.  Since you are getting there on Friday ask at the grocery store, everyone we have met has been more than willing to answer all our questions while there.  There is a Food Lion on 33 before you get to ELkton, and there is a wonderful grocery store in Harrisonburg called Martin's (?)


----------



## NTHC (Apr 8, 2009)

If you want casual, reasonable and anything you could imagine try Panos in Harrisonburg for Easter.  It's a buffet and very busy but tons of food.

If you want fancier, Hank's Smokehouse is advertising for Easter dinner as well. I don't know the pricing, but they typically are more expensive because of their location to the resort.

In Elkton, you can try the Appetite Repair Shop(formerly Roosters) for a diner type meal.  

The Thunderbird Cafe(formerly Thunderbird Diner) is in Old Towne Mcgaheysville(across from the fire station).  They just switched over to a southwestern type fare from a diner.  We have eaten there twice...pricey, good, but not fantastic.

For Italian try Romanos in the same area.  I love their ravioli and their pizza!

For hotdogs try Jesse's on 33W in Harrisonburg...cheap and good.  The type of place where locals don't need to see the menu...they just come for the hotdogs and fries.

Fareways has a brand new menu and I ate there last night....as always pricey, but we get good service and food is good.  My favorite appetizer is the cheddar ale fondue.

In addition there are tons of chains and fast food restaurants in Harrisonburg.  Elkton also has a Burger King, a McDonalds and a Pizza Hut if any of those interest you.

If you are up for a drive, try Staunton...about 40 minutes from the Resort...south on I81.  They have a great downtown area with tons of restaurants.  

Hope this helps.

Have a great vacation!

Cindy


----------



## thoscook1 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Restaurants near Massanutten*

We just got back from there and would highly recommend a little Italian restaurant just a couple of miles from the resort on the way to Harrisonburg. The name is Italian Bistro and is on the left side as you are heading toward Harrisonburg.  We had the best pizza ever and others were enjoying pasta dishes etc.  Prices were real reasonable and service was great.  The food at the resort was just average and we would not eat there again.  Be sure and visit the Shendoah Caverns-free if you get the activity books. 

Tom


----------



## cinamongirl (Apr 9, 2009)

When we were at Massanutten last summer, we went to the Joshua Wilton House for my birthday.  It was fantastic if you're looking for something a little more upscale.  It's located in the Harrisonburg in a beautiful renovated old house.


----------



## shagnut (Apr 9, 2009)

If you go to Staunton eat at Rowes, oh my, home cooking been there forever. The only time I was there someone recommended an Amish restaurant which is at their farmers market. I have no idea if it's still there.  shaggy


----------



## carcie (Jun 13, 2009)

*Massanutten Restaurants*

We're hunting, too, for restaurants in the Massanutten area--since it is a new area for my husband and I--and I confess, we travel "on our stomachs."  First, check out restaurants, then bookstores!  We love Italian, so was interested in the already posted suggestions for same, also the comments on the Joshua Wilton House, which we found on line--and thought sounded good, and apparently this is true.  We also love to go out to breakfast, like suggestions for that, too.  Hello to the East Greenbush folk--we lived in that area for most of our life!

Thanks in advance for any additional suggestions, and appreciate what is already posted.


----------



## krmlaw (Jun 13, 2009)

we really liked this BBQ place we tried ... not the log cabin one, but the other one. Ill have to look up its name.


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 20, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> we really liked this BBQ place we tried ... not the log cabin one, but the other one. Ill have to look up its name.



Any chance you remember the name? We are heading down in a couple weeks and I'd love to find a great BBQ place in the area.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 21, 2010)

no .. but its easy to find. 

take a right out of the resort. the restruant is on your right within a mile. when you pull in, there is a car lot on your right and the restaurant on your left.


----------



## bluehende (Jul 22, 2010)

*Hanks*

The BBQ place is Hanks...and we like it too.  Used to have ( I imagine they still do) sunday 10 bucks all you can eat.  After a day mountain biking I can make this a great deal  :rofl:


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 23, 2010)

i just remember how yummy it was - i mean REALLY good.


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 23, 2010)

It is strange - as often as we are at Massanutten I have NEVER been to Hank's.  We always pass and say we have to try it - but never get around to it   Will really have to try it next month while we are there.


----------

